# Moving to North Durban



## zmunawar6886 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I have a job opportunity in the area of North Durban, Umhlanga, Gateway area. Can somebody guide me on followings.

1- I am an Asian and planning to move with my wife. How is the security situation of the area ? Any security risks involved there ?

2- Any advice regarding the per month expense of a 2-bed furnished apartment, food cost per month for a couple, medical or medical insurance cost per month.

I have to give answer to my employer, so will be really grateful for an early reply.

Regards.


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi,

The gateway/Umhlanga area is very upmarket and fairly safe but you do have to be careful withs security as you have to be anywhere in SA. 

I reckon you could get a small 2 bed apartment for anything between 6-10k Rand per month in the area. If you go upmarket then you could be looking at 15k - 20k per month for rental, but that is the top end.

Medical aid costs depend on what plan you take and some employers will contribute. but if you budget for aroun 2k per month that will be more than sufficient.

As for food costs. Our average monthly spend is around 2-3k p/m but depends on what you buy!


All in all I think you'll love Umhlanga as it's a lovely area with the beach and Gateway shopping very close by.


----------



## ady1976 (Nov 18, 2008)

Property For Sale And Property To Rent | Private Property

Durban Estate Agents - Durban Letting Agents - Durban Property for sale and Rent.

Check out these 2 websites which will give you an indication of what the current rental prices are in the area.


----------

